# This is Freya



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

My first Rat, she is a female and very very sweet! I posted these pics in General, to find out what her markings are called but I thought I should introduce her also!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

hehehe adorable! She doesn't sit still, does she?


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

If my hair is down she gets all wrapped up in it and you cant tell she is there, she gets just as still as a statue!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

i love that song. cutie rattie too


----------



## TheMother (Mar 16, 2008)

I swear she looks identicle to our Steffi.

I bet she looks great in pink..


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

She's so beatuiful! I just love her colour!


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

moomoo said:


> i love that song. cutie rattie too


What song?


Thank you for all the compliments!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cute, and such cool markings!


----------



## montessoritori (Mar 24, 2008)

my rat is named freya also,
and believe me or not,
she has the same colors and similar markings !

we named her freya because my husband LOVES that name,
it's norse i believe,
and i didn't care for the name for a child,
so i agreed to it for our rat!
i'm acutally falling in love with the name now,
do you think our future kid would bother being named after a rat?

lovely hair!
and cute rat!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

HylaW said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> > i love that song. cutie rattie too
> ...


oh, its a song too.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

montessoritori said:


> my rat is named freya also,
> and believe me or not,
> she has the same colors and similar markings !
> 
> ...



Freya is a Norse Goddess. We almost named our daughter Freya put chose the name Guinevere instead. As we will not be having anymore children (we have three) we used the name for our lovely Rat!


----------



## TheFuzzWhisperer (Mar 24, 2008)

Goodness, what an adoreable rat! She looks just like my first rat. (dang, i've been talking about her a lot lately LOL) 
i LOVEEEE the name Guinevere


----------



## TheFuzzWhisperer (Mar 24, 2008)

Btw, she's a beige hooded rat


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

